# powerbelt



## bmxfire37

i herd powerbelts are easyier to use than the sabot round i use...

anyone use them? one guy at the range told me...but i want more opinions..

in my gun the sabots go down in the barrel easyer than my brothers...but that last inch is impossible w/o useing a wood block to beat it down....

all 10 shots were pretty good but he said with the powerbelts i wont have that problem


----------



## hagfan72

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=46682


----------



## bmxfire37

well hmm im still gonna try them... i just...ggetting the sabots in to my rifle...that last inch is impossible i had to put my ram rod in and tap with my shooting block to get it down...


----------



## NDTerminator

bmxfire37 said:


> well hmm im still gonna try them... i just...ggetting the sabots in to my rifle...that last inch is impossible i had to put my ram rod in and tap with my shooting block to get it down...


*If I were you sure wouldn't be tapping or pounding a charge down with an object for a hammer like that, unless you want to be eating your breech plug!*

If you have to do that with a clean bore and your using the correct sabots, something is wrong. Better get that front stuffer looked at...


----------



## bmxfire37

well see the first shot loaded in fine... i marked my ram rod.
fired

the second shot stopped about an inch up

so did the other 8

i bought the power belts and i took my plug out droped a belt in and ram roded it down it seamed to seat on something....

it looks like the last 3 inched of the barrel are smaller than the whole barrel...why...i dont know but thats how it looked

so i think the sabots were catching on that and i was pushing them over the lip

its not a magnum so all i can use is 100 gr.

the pyrodex pellets i bought are a bit longer than the 777 my brother had and both are a 50/50

so maybe that will help.
im going back to the range wendsday.... ill let you know how it turns out


----------



## NDTerminator

Pellet loads cause a ring of fouling and that's what you are hanging up on. You need to clean it out after each shot as if you don't it gets progressively worse...


----------



## bmxfire37

well after each shot i put my ram rod in, spin it down the barrel..and tamp the bottom of the plug then pull it out and proceed...should i do something different?


----------



## NDTerminator

If it's not getting the fouling out, as it seems it isn't, then yes. In a nutshell, do what you have to to get rid of the fouling.

No offense meant here, just covering the bases, but are you using a patch dampened or pre-treated with solvent or a dry patch? A dry patch won't effectively get rid of the crud ring.

After a solvent patch, then follow with a dry. You may have to do this a couple times, until the patches come out reasonably clean. You may even have to use a bore brush dampened with solvent followed by patches.

To really get at that crud back in the breech you may have to remove your breech plug to clean rather than just running a patch down from the bore. A breech brush used from the breech works slick.

This is a huge reason I like my T/C Triumph. The breech plug is finger removable and as such only takes a couple seconds to take out, then I can see the fouling and do what I need to remove it. A Windex dampened patch usually gets it all in a couple passes and I can visually verify the bore is clean with the plug removed.

BTW, I use loose Triple 7 rather than Pyrodex, as among other advantages it fouls less and the fouling cleans out with water or Windex dampened patches. Windex dampened patches work so well on T7 fouling it's unreal...


----------



## bmxfire37

no i dont use a patch... should i?


----------



## NDTerminator

Yes just as I described above. Use a solvent dampened patch (if you are using Pyrodex or BP) or a water or Windex dampened patch (if you are using Triple 7) on a correctly sized cleaning jag. Follow with a dry patch.

Most of us use a range rod set up for cleaning and the ramrod just for loading. I personally clean every two shots while doing range work, some clean after every shot...


----------



## bmxfire37

well i recon i got alot to learn..then again thats why i asked chris to start this up!


----------



## NDTerminator

No problem, and happy to help. The way I figure it, the day we stop learning is the day we die.

When you run out of Pyrodex, give ffg Triple 7 a try. It doesn't stink near as bad, less smoke, less fouling, and is an order of magnitude easier to clean up.

Pellets are super easy to use and convenient, but the trade off is that pound per pound they cost much more than loose powder and leave more fouling. By & large loose powder loads tend to be more accurate than pellet loads, too.

Myself, I'm anxiously awaiting the release of Blackhorn 209. Everything I've heard and read about it indicates it's going to be another step past Triple 7. Cleaner burning, higher velocities, lower pressure, and non-corrosive!!!


----------



## bmxfire37

definately!


----------



## Hunter_58346

Sabots will shoot better when the barrel is cleaned between each shot. Power belts will shoot better with a dirty barrel. Loose powder is inherently more accurate than pelleted powder. With sabots there is a "foul" ring that needs to be removed for easier loading.


----------



## bmxfire37

well i went to the range today...
after every 2 shots i cleaned it out...via removeing the breech plug and running my bore brush through it a couple of times.

dident have one problem...i dotn think patches would be effectiv for my gun...

after this hunting season, ( 4 more days ) im going to buy lose powder and a measureing pan and give it a try.

hopefully it will cut down on fouling.

but then again in the woods....1 or 2 shots is all youll need.

after the first shot hes gone right?
unless you wound him


----------

